# 16 channel vs 8 channel modems 60Mbps Spectrum Cable; is their any real difference?



## videobruce (Aug 15, 2017)

I have a Zoom 5341J  8 ch. down 4 ch. up modem. Spectrum gave me (for troubleshooting their issue not related to the modem) a Arris TM1602a  eMTA (combo modem & ATA) that has 16 in & 4 out channels. The tech told me of their two new (and only) levels of service 60 & 100 Mbps. I have 30 now for $60/mo. Their 60Mbps service is $65 retail (no promotion) which I will of course take.

Their eMTA is 2x the size of what I have now, I would rather just keep mine. But, the question is;

*Are the 8 additional channels really going to make any difference?  At my current speed (30Mbps) I see NO difference.
.*
I realize 'headway' and 'overhead' but I don't 'stream' that much and there are only the two of us here.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 15, 2017)

Are you Referring to the number of separate Wi-fi Channels each Modem can potentialy connect / Set to ???

If So   then there should be no difference to your UP/Down Speed

More Wi-fi Channels should give you a wider range of connections for your wi-fi Device's if your local neighbourhood is Wi-fi Crowded or might later be crowded


----------



## niko084 (Aug 15, 2017)

The channels allow greater throughput, but you will be limited by your service plan so the modem itself will do nothing.

You Zoom is capable of  343Mbps, the Arris looks like 640Mbps.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 15, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Are you Referring to the number of separate Wi-fi Channels each Modem can potentialy connect / Set to


He's referring to the downstream /upstream of a modem. Channel bonding.

And yes it does matter OP if your Internet package can saturate those channels that is.  If you want to research more just google "channel bonding modem". My guess is that @ 60Mb/s(aka 8MB/s) 8 channels will suffice, but more is good if you ever increase internet package, but iirc spectrum has 60 Mb/s then the ridiculous 100Mb/s which costs $200 just for setup, and is REALLY pricey. just look @ it like a highway, the more lanes the better, even if right now the traffic is light, it might not always be,

"ISDN *modems* use *channel bonding* to split the data stream into two 64 Kbps *channels*, which use both lines in an ISDN BRI service (see ISDN). The DOCSIS 3.0 standard for cable *modems* supports a minimum of four cable *channels bonded*together to greatly increase subscribers' upstream and downstream speeds."


----------



## videobruce (Aug 15, 2017)

^ Thank you. ^ (I made no mention of WiFi)

*jboydgolfer;* They both have this or just the Arris?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 15, 2017)

videobruce said:


> ^ Thank you. ^ (I made no mention of WiFi)
> 
> *jboydgolfer;* They both have this or just the Arris?



  As long as it's DOCSIS 3.0,  it should have a minimum of 4-8 down & 2-4 up.  If you are curious whether or not your original modem is acceptable or if the replacement one is acceptable just check and make sure it's DOCSIS 3.0 .if it says that somewhere on it or when you Google the name it's fine. I guess if it were me I would want to minimum of eight channels down and four channels up which you should have

Edit
 I checked and your zoom modem is perfectly acceptable. But if you have the choice between the two I would go with whichever has more channels as long as it's not costing you


----------



## videobruce (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes as I stated the Zoom does have 8 down & 4 up (all working). The Arris (as of now, but history says different) there is no additional charge/lease fee for their eMTA. I just don't like it for the size and the heat it throws even thou power consumption seems about the same. Also, those ridiculously bright blue LED's. with the activity lights buried on the real panel instead of using the 'Online' indicator which most other modems use. Not criticle, but issues.

I stumbled across possible issues with this (and others) that use the Puma6 chipset regarding TCP/UDP Network latency issues.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm personally not familiar with that zoom brand one, but I can attest that Aris makes some of the best modems on the market( I don't have any experience with the combo units though , I always use a separate router and modem ), in particular the surfboard series are very good performance-wise.

 If you ever have issues with your spectrum provided modem they'll replace it upon request at no charge at least they do where I live. I've had to request one replacement in close to 10 years I think

Edit
 I hadn't realized when you posted combo modem that you were referring to a phone modem. I was assuming you meant a router modem combo. I did have the airris surfboard phone/modem and it worked fantastic,as far as any lights on it I had it tucked in the corner and I never saw it unless I had to work with it. right now i have the Cisco DPC3216 and it is a telephony modem/internet deal which is wonderful.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 15, 2017)

The TM1602a is a eMTA (combo Modem & ATA) which is the only unit (according to Spectrum tech & a CSR) that they are using in this market.


----------

